# HDR Bearbeitung



## goert10 (5. November 2012)

kann mir einer bitte ein paar Schritte zur korrekten Bearbeitung für ein Portrait geben?
Es sollte dem Folgendem Stil ähnlich sein: http://www.fotogen-lingen.de/__we_thumbs__/102_1_maenner_0007.jpg (keine Rechte)
(Also kontrastreiche, farbenfrohe Dynamik)

Dankeschön


----------



## chmee (18. November 2012)

(A) Das Ausgangsbild sollte den Dynamikumfang haben. Abgesoffene Flächen und ausgefressene Lichter fallen sofort auf.
(B) Lichter/Tiefen in Photoshop kann behilflich sein, den Kontrastumfang zu senken, Tiefen n bisschen aufholen, Lichter bisschen absenken. Nicht übertreiben, sonst sieht es schrecklich aus.
(C) Einen Farbkanal als Graustufenebene zur Stärkung der Texturen nutzen. Grün ist bei mir fast immer der Richtige 
(D) Möglicherweise noch die Ebene aus (C) duplizieren, Highpass-Filter rüberjagen und per Overlay/SoftLight/HardLight leicht zur Stärkung der Lumakontraste hinzujustieren.

(E) Händischer Spass mit großen Möglichkeiten - Dodge and Burn.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gocHB36q0tg

mfg chmee


----------

